# ST3042 why is this happening



## Cahkk2002 (Jan 4, 2021)

I don’t understand why. I had an item and it was covered and I vacuumed it and this happen. I used my 3 tumbler mold and now it. Is stained. I use a epson 7710, A sub paper, I cover the item and I put it on a piece of paper. Please help me? Is it the paper? Is it the cosmos ink? What is it! I bought my unit used. So I have no warranty and every time I use it looks beautiful but I get the ink stain


----------

